
Tad – Free early stage BIM software for architects - limenleap
I would appreciate if architects (of the building variety)use TAD free from www.teamtad.com  It is a very different approach from conventional BIM software; and it was in use since 1989. I would deeply appreciate any feedback. Thanks!
======
gus_massa
Clicky: [http://www.teamtad.com](http://www.teamtad.com)

IANAA [I am not an architect.]

I always ask for screenshots. They are at the middle of the page, near the
bottom.

> In order to use TAD, you must get a free registration.

I guess most people don't want to send their data. Can you make this
completely free to use for 1 week or 1 month?

Can I export the files to more usual formats, like Autocad? (perhaps loosing
some details)

